# The best LAN party games what are they?!



## Toothpik444 (May 2, 2010)

Hello. Im going to be hosting a LAN party with about 12 people and we need a few more games to choose from. There will be xbox 360s, and lots of older pcs. This is what we've got so far. 

Counter strike (old and source)
day of defeat source
quake 3 arena
unreal tournament (original)
FEAR combat. 
HALO
modern warfare 2 on the xbox. 

If you've got any cool games that run well on older pc hardware please leave me a suggestion! Also what's in your opinion the greatest LAN game ever? IMO counter strike.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 2, 2010)

You should reduce the list to Counter Strike 1.6, Quake 3, and Unreal Tournament.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Team Fortress 2
Tribes
The first call of duty.


----------



## Toothpik444 (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Team Fortress 2
> Tribes
> The first call of duty.



I've heard of tribes? Is it really as awesome as I've heard it to be?


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Toothpik444 said:


> I've heard of tribes? Is it really as awesome as I've heard it to be?



Multiplayer is pretty good, especial in Tribes Vengeance. Game modes are intense. But it takes a little while to get used to the controls.


----------



## Kajet (May 2, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> You should reduce the list to Counter Strike 1.6, Quake 3, and Unreal Tournament.



Or just Quake 3 and UT04 with mods...


----------



## Toothpik444 (May 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Or just Quake 3 and UT04 with mods...



Can't have a LAN without some sorta hostage rescue plan!!! CS is mandatory! Im no sure of the other pcs will be able to run source tho.


----------



## Tao (May 2, 2010)

L4D2 on versus mode, if you're not planning on having everyone playing at the same time.


----------



## CyberFoxx (May 2, 2010)

Tribes, period.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 3, 2010)

If it were the 90's still I would say Red Alert.

But Unreal Tournament would seem your best bet. Or maybe some Killing Floor.

Edit: Oh and Battlefields, the older CoDs (Before CoD4) and Medal of Honors.


----------



## Bando (May 3, 2010)

Warcraft III, DoTA map is always a big hit.

I'm probably behind the times... >.>


----------



## Taralack (May 3, 2010)

WC3, Dota, SC, UT3.


----------



## Issashu (May 3, 2010)

-Unreal Tournament and/or Tribes (prefer tribes though)
-You can remove Quake . With UT, no one will miss it ;P
- Borderlands, L4D are good choices for co-op fun.
- Freelancer


----------



## Riley (May 3, 2010)

-UT 2004
-Starcraft?
-L4D(2) versus, as Faris said.

Or just get a ton of mods for UT04.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2010)

the Unreal Tournament series minus 2k3 and UT3


----------



## Riley (May 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the Unreal Tournament series minus 2k3 and UT3



I think I actually still have the disks for 2k3 somewhere...


----------



## Toothpik444 (May 3, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> -UT 2004
> -Starcraft?
> -L4D(2) versus, as Faris said.
> 
> Or just get a ton of mods for UT04.



I can't believe I forgot Starcraft!! It's also a must.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 3, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I think I actually still have the disks for 2k3 somewhere...


2k3 was 2k4 as a beta/console version. Love for the console versions it states on the case Vehicles....when you dont use NOT ONE in game, something the team behind it went "Our bad"


----------



## Adrianfolf (May 3, 2010)

UT2k4 is all you need for a fun time well maybe some Halo CE on PC too but why is CS manditory? I played it and don't see whats so great about it


----------



## Kajet (May 3, 2010)

Lemme think...
Quake 3 with: Generations, and Painkeep Arena mods, maybe Urban Strike?
UT04 with: Ballistic Weapons, CUT04 mods, MAYBE Red Orchestra, Killing floor mods if they're still available.

Red Faction maybe?


----------



## Skittle (May 3, 2010)

Needs more StarCraft


----------



## Toothpik444 (May 4, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> UT2k4 is all you need for a fun time well maybe some Halo CE on PC too but why is CS manditory? I played it and don't see whats so great about it



We have no idea what we like about it, we just do making it mandatory. It's just a game you like or hate at first sight. We loved it. ^_^


----------



## Runefox (May 4, 2010)

Duke Nukem 3D.

Dukematch, bitches. >:V


----------



## Beta_7x (May 4, 2010)

Insurgency or Zombie Master. Zombie Master is like L4D, but with a person controlling the  zombies kind of like an RTS. Survivors are FPS, obviously


----------



## CaptainCool (May 4, 2010)

worms armageddon is always a lot of fun to play with others^^ the net code sucks though so it always takes some time until something happens on the other peoples screens XD but it doesnt matter since the game is kinda slow paced, anyways


----------



## Oovie (May 4, 2010)

Definitely agree with CS and StarCraft, great that they're old computer friendly too.


----------



## Seas (May 4, 2010)

Carmageddon TDR2000, it will get you lots of fun and laughs, the more players the better.
Crimson Skies, an arcade-ish flight combat game, much more fun than simulators for LAN parties.
Mount&Blade, you can play you+your friends against a whole horde of computer-controlled enemy combatants.
And I also support the UT2004 idea, along with cs1.6 or cs:s , maybe starcraft too, but any popular RTS will do, if you take the nostalgia glasses of, all can be just as fun.
I'd personally recommend C&C Generals: Zero Hour though.


----------



## Issashu (May 4, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Duke Nukem 3D.
> 
> Dukematch, bitches. >:V



If we go that far back, how could you forget Blood 

Warhammer series are always fun in multy


----------



## kyle19 (May 4, 2010)

Mechwarrior 4 and its expansions are good for LAN battles, and they're now free on Battletech.com


----------

